
CS231n: 2017 Stanford lecture videos released - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FW7Lu3i5JvHM8ljYj-zLfQRF3EO8sYv
======
seycombi
syllabus, notes, schedule, etc can be found here
[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/index.html](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/index.html)

